# strange moment this morning



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

so i get up this morning and grab some coffee. my bedroom slippers are over by the front door so i walk over to put them on and find a dead flying squirrel curled up inside. i dont have a cat and the dog was in the bedroom all night. only thing i can think of is the poor guy has been trapped in the house thirsty and starving and he decided to call it quits in my warm soft shoe. pretty strange really.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Weird, maybe foot odor took him out.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Poor little fella....


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I would be washing my feet and spraying my shoes. Your stonk is a deadly weapon.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Maybe you have a couple more still alive in there! :yikes:


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Maybe you have a couple more still alive in there! :yikes:


funny you mention that. i have caught two in the house since the dead one and one was tonight. caught him in a towel and took him out on the deck to let him go. instead of running away he just started eating the fallen bird seed and wouldnt go away.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

That is odd. Did you recently cover over an outside entry point to the attic?

The handful I've run into in the wild during the daytime were pretty ambivalent to our presence. I don't think they run into humans much in their nighttime forays.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

eucman said:


> That is odd. Did you recently cover over an outside entry point to the attic?
> 
> The handful I've run into in the wild during the daytime were pretty ambivalent to our presence. I don't think they run into humans much in their nighttime forays.


we have actually only been in this house for 6 weeks or so. they are cool little animals but id rather keep em out so squirrel proofing is in effect. its been pretty cool seeing them up close since ive only ever seen them for a second or two in the past. they surely dont like it when the lights come on.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Aw, that is sad looking. I'm kind of a softy when it comes to wildlife getting caught up in our world and perishing. They have a hard enough time in their own world surviving...unless they are pests that is.

After we rented a house years ago we were getting birds and then a squirrel inside the basement. I found a second dryer vent to the outside that had the cap knocked off and they must have been getting in there.

But a flying squirrel, that is pretty odd. I'd be looking at the pot vents and such, which I am sure you are doing. Good luck with this!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

2 years ago I caught 9 of them one winter getting into the bird seed my wife spilled in my garage. I caught them in a large plastic trash can. They went for a snowmobile ride to the back of our land and gained their freedom. I think maybe they have been living in the house since I built it


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

i found where they are getting in. blocking off the entry point and ill have to get a live trap for the house in case any are inside still.


----------

